# Trainer in Salt Lake City, Utah.



## SohaLuna (Feb 22, 2015)

Im looking for a dog trainer in Salt Lake City, i have a 7 month old female, she is amazing and super smart, but it seems like every time we fix one issue another one pops up, she is very mellow and super calm, super lazy and very treat motivated, I'm looking for a trainer to take her for a few weeks then transition her back into our environment, she's only 7 months old but she's catching up to me in weight so I'm pretty sure in a few months i won't be able to control her, I've only ever done group training in the past where you go to class for an hour a week but due to my schedule thats not an option right now so I'm looking into something more private, what should my expectations be?


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know of any programs that fit exactly what you are looking for, but I have used a trainer that comes to my house for 1-on-1 training. She is Salt Lake City and Davis County based so that might not be your area. She also does scent work training too. PM if you want her contact info.


----------

